# bum bullets...... or proper name cyclogest pesseries



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

been doin them round the back sorry 4 tmi   just found it not so messy n last time after ec was very sore up front so thats how i used em last time    
but not sure how suppose 2 take em today if we get 2 et later

it probably doesnt make no difference but just wating 2 make phone call at 10am 2 c how frosties r doin after the thaw n my mind is working overtime lol   

any comments would be gr8     tanks girls 
lisa xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

You have to continue using the back until after ET, i have continued using the back all the way through my 1st trimester as it is far less messy and you don't have to lie down for half an hour afterwards   Good luck today hun


----------



## Miss Daisy (May 30, 2006)

I also heard that they work better if you use them rectally. i.e. they get absorbed better... I don't know if there is any truth in that but my lovely acupuncture lady told me that and she has been trained by Zita West, so probably knows what she is talking about.


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

ta girlies    
i av been doin em round the back it was just something i read n just wondered  
anyway ad et mon n one lil bean tucked up inside   
n still doin em same way 
glad 2 know its the zw way


----------

